# mon clavier n'écrit plus certennes lettres



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

Il n'écrit plus les "ol/9:"


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

Et?
________

S'il te plait
Si tu souhaites de l'aide un peu efficace , il faut plus d'infos que ca

type de machine?OS?

 clavier int&#233;gr&#233;? externe? d'origine? Autre marque?

Des r&#233;parations faites?
depuis quand ca dure?
Via quelques applis ou toutes applis? Y compris le finder ( nom de fichier) ?


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

J'ai 1 Powerbook, os 10.2.8, clavier interne.
toultant depuis environ 1mois


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

ok
toulnant?

C'est pour  nous montrer  que des lettres s'&#233;crivent &#224; la place d'autres?
---
tu veux dire que tu n'as pas &#233;teint depuis un mois?
Que tu as ce mac depuis un mois?
--
As tu fait des r&#233;glages sp&#233;cifiques?

Ton probl&#232;me peut etre tr&#232;s mineur comme un "signal" que quelque chose de costaud se pr&#233;pare ( genre mort du clavier ou de la carte m&#232;re)
-
As tu tous les CD/DVD d'install ?
As tu fait un controle via Apple Hardware Test?


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

environ 1mois que ca marche plus


----------



## divoli (14 Avril 2007)

Tiens, Pascal, pendant qu'on y est, tu peux aussi venir jeter un oeil sur l'autre topic. 

Parce que je s&#232;che, l&#224;... 


Edit: Et peut-&#234;tre que tous ces probl&#232;mes sont dus &#224; l'&#233;tat g&#233;n&#233;ral de la machine.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

et les autres questions??
Merci d'y r&#233;pondre , parce que sinon on peut pas avancer ( ou lentement, tr&#232;s lentement)


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

jamais rép dans toutes les appli


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

excuse moi 
juste un commentaire
Peux tu  essayer de

- faire des phrases avec des mots complets
- de r&#233;pondre aux questions

Ces questions on les pose dans ton int&#233;r&#234;t afin de comprendre  le probl&#232;me, et de faire un diagnostic

Si tu ne participes pas , on ne pourra pas faire grand chose


----------



## Dead head (14 Avril 2007)

Désolé d'en remettre une couche après pascalformac, mais je n'ai pas compris un seul de tes posts, robdumchap.


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

je né jamais réparé le lecteur, ca ne marche pas dans toutes les applications, même le Finder


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

je né jamais réparé , ca ne marche pas dans toutes les applications, même le Finder


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

fais un apple hardware Test
( avec le CD Apple Hardware test)


----------



## robdumchap (14 Avril 2007)

je n'ai pas le cd hardward test.
domage


----------



## pascalformac (14 Avril 2007)

demande le set complet fourni &#224; l'achat de tout ordi Mac &#224; ton oncle (CDs-DVD d'install avec le CD d'Apple Hardware Test si il est &#224; part)

C'est indispensable &#224; la maintenance d'un ordinateur


----------



## apenspel (15 Avril 2007)

Il pourrait aussi &#234;tre utile que tu cliques sur le menu Pomme/&#192; propos de ce Mac&#8230; et que tu retranscrives enti&#232;rement ce que tu y lis.
Tu peux m&#234;me y demander plus d'infos.


----------



## robdumchap (15 Avril 2007)

Mac os X 10.2.8
mémoiré : 256 MB
processeur 500 MHz PowerPC


----------

